# Which cert is the most robust?



## Revoluti0n (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,

I am thinking of enrolling in a community college in the spring semester of 2006. I want to take a couple computer classes, but I was unclear on some of the certification available.
I was wondering how useful it was to have the A+ and MSCE? I have already graduated from college with a BA in Psychology, I have a full time day job but I also work part time repairing, building, troubleshooting, etc for various people at my workplace.
I would eventually like to get into a "Computer Systems Analyst" position, what would you recommend starting off with?
I have about 5 years experience building systems and a fairly broad/general understanding of hardware types (PC mostly, not network).
Thoughts, suggestions? Questions?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The MCSE will set you up for designing Microsoft networks. However if you want to be a Computer Systems Analyst you may need to look at other things like Cisco CCNA, Linux+, MCDA, Oracle DBA and other certs to make well deversified on the field. This can be time comsuming and costly. The best thing to do is get your foot in the door of a company that will send you to school to learn these.


----------



## Revoluti0n (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Should I bother with an A+ certification?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I did both the A+ and the Network +because, it used to be, both certs together would fullfill an elective for the MCSA. I think they just have Security+ for an elective right now. 
I have see some local small shops have certified A+ techs hired. It's kinda like an ASE certified mechanic at a garage.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Revoluti0n said:


> Thanks for the reply. Should I bother with an A+ certification?


Get your A+.


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> I think they just have Security+ for an elective right now.


Yes, that is correct


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

A+ and Linux+ are the best in my opinion.....i'm taking CCNA couses right now though


----------

